# My stomach hurts



## Quincykit (Mar 11, 2020)

My story-

I abused my body in my 30s. Antidepressants, way too much booze, chose a VERY stressful career, moved cross country more than a few times, a good bout of food poisoning and then pregnancy. 
About two months after I had my son, my body just broke. I began to have daily diarrhea. It's now 6 years later, and it's only gotten worse. The pain, the headaches, the anxiety-the only reason I haven't ended my life, is because it would crush my son. I've had all the fancy tests, blood work and scans. I got 2 answers: methane dominant SIBO and IBSD. My nutritionist diagnosed me with sibo thru a breath test, but my GI doesn't agree with that diagnosis. He believes it's IBSD. So, now what? Idk.

Im on my second GI, my third family practitioner and I've recently moved on from my nutritionist that was doing her best to help (I think that my problems were beyond her scope of practice).

After a couple of unsuccessful rounds of natural antimicrobials, Xifaxan was going to do the trick. After I finished the round of antibiotics, I had about 13 glorious days of relief. In that time, I prayed, only had positive thoughts, did acupuncture, massaged my belly daily, took biocidin & atrantil, followed the low fodmap diet....What do I get for all that? My nightmare returned on day 14.

I began my second round of xifaxan today. I'm trying to stay positive. But it's hard to do when everyday has been a slice of hell.

im so low. I don't know what else to do. This has brought me to my knees. Any advice?


----------

